# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Der Fortschritt ist nicht aufzuhalten

## Erich

Zum Beispiel Instant-Plara... haben wir jetzt zum ersten Mal gesehen (keine Ahnung wie lange es das schon gibt).
Prädikat: "schmeckt nicht". :Painkiller:

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Zum Beispiel Instant-Plara...


...in die Tonne  ::

----------


## Erich

> ...in die Tonne


Schadstoffmobil kommt erst in vier Wochen wieder vorbei ::

----------

